# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  EVE online.

## CarmineEternity

I have played this game on and off since 06, and I have only just realized how ingenius and amazing this game is. Don't hate! What a beautiful game this is. Everyone should play it, all the time. Gah!
 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 
Go try it out, even if you have heard bad things about it from other people.
Google it, I don't want to provide a link. Lol.

----------


## ExoByte

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=68809

 :smiley:

----------


## CarmineEternity

Yay.

When I performed a search, I found no such thread. :/

----------

